# Batemans Bay 19th & 20th Tales of WOE!!!



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Arrived at our cabin on friday arvo and was enjoying a beer saying to Suzi how things dont get much better than this eh, yeah well I was right on the money there I'll tell ya.

Saturday seen us preparing our yaks at Maloneys beech in questionable conditions but we were happy to be there with high anticipation of getting some squid and snapper for tea, so the yaks are ready and so are we.

After giving Suzi a little advice on getting out it was time to go, so I yelled to Suzi 1 2 3 GO! and we were off, ouch!! WTF!!!! HOLY SNAPPING DUCK SHIT!!!! something bit me, looking down I see my foot come off a discarded red rock cod carcass and blood pouring from my foot, bugger keep going quick....

OH!!! hang on where's Suzi I thought just in time to see her getting dragged backwards by a wall of white wash and not so elegantly arse up on the beech, so after a little coaxing and telling her that all was good and ok she climbed back on and met me out past the breakers.

One very wet Suzi and a pretty well in pain by now Funda head for the reef when Suzi yells at me because I'm leaking a fair amount of shark burley into the yak, but I can tell you, I wasnt to much worried about the blood when my foot and lower leg felt like I'd been shot with a red hot acid laced bullet, the pain was amazing.

Anyway we spent about five hours out catching ooglies and not a lot else, the current and wind were pretty bad and making things difficult to fish in so we headed back for the beech, meanwhile the pain in my foot & leg was getting unbearable.

Heading for the beech I could hear the waves fairly well crashing from a few hundred meters out and thought this is going to be interesting, but not wanting to alarm Suzi I just struggled on, once near the beech we discussed getting in and avoiding getting rolled over as well as avoiding RRC carcases, I hung back and said to Suzi GO GO GO while secretly getting the camera ready and she made it in like a pro, Bugger there goes my entry for the photo comp.

Now for my turn to head in so out come the mirage drive while coasting in close behind the breakers, paddle at the ready in one hand and now just quickly lift the rudder....OMFG!!! WTF!!!! handle pops off in my hand while waves approaching from rear, rudder to full lock trying to paddle knowing whats about to happen and really really effing cranky I get side on and tipped over, yak rolls over, I'm in the drink "again", shit floating and sinking everywhere I drag yak upto the beech.

Went back in for a swim to gather up what belongings I could find and got most of it back, but lost a few things too, picked up my dry bag with phone in it and the dry bag had popped and another phone is drowned, at this point in time I was fairly cranky, wet, in a heap of pain and ready to tear someones head off, so loaded up and off to the Hobie dealer by 12.30 pm, well they were closed, now I have to fish without a rudder tomorrow, we shoulda just gone straight home.

Anyway after getting dry and warm we tried to make the best of what was left of the day so off too woolies for some stuff to chuck on the gas BBQ back at the van park, a few beers later we strolled (me still in pain and limpimg) over to the BBQ area.

OK lets light this baby up hey I says, yeah good idea Suzi says, so 1st burner lights ahhh nice, hang on whats going on I smell gas, so reached down to turn everything off when WHOOMFAAA!!!!!! GAS FIREBALL in the face, oh yeah! just effing wonderfull, effing rotten effing F F F F C F C FF!!!!

Ah the smell of burnt hair at a BBQ eh! nice!!! so off I go after re lighting the other BBQ back to drown my sorrow and pain, a little while later a beautiful steak burger is served to me like a king, I think by this stage Suzi was feeling a little pitty for me, so she said ahhh fugg this lets get smashed, I agreed :?

This morning we're off to Moruya to fish the river with my broken rudder, I thought it should still steer ok but I was wrong, the rudder wouldnt stay down and just kept flopping around so I spent the morning with shits and tried to fish anyway, we didnt catch bugger all due to our high levels of anxiety and couldnt really concentrate on much anyway so called it a day early and headed for home.

Hopefully I calm down a bit before I visit the Hobie dealer in the morning, I'm not very impressed that such a bodgey little piece of shit plastic handle can fail and cost me a hell of a lot of money in damaged and lost equipment.

I've had a gut full of all the problems with my two yaks and am seriously thinking of selling the bloody rotten things, thank god I didnt sell my stink boat yet because I think I'll be spending a lot more time in it soon, I've just lost all faith and confidence in Hobie kayaks at the moment and am not really willing to trust them with our gear and well being anymore.

Sorry for the rant but I just had to get it out


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great report but very unfortunate circumstances, I dont know about anyone else but stepping on an Ooglie carcass would be too much for me to bare, Im not sure what should be done with these fish as normally the remains are turfed into the sea but in the back of my mind I hope each time no one will hurt them selves... Have to say though that wasnt my carcass as I was stuck home in crappy weather!

Pity about the Rudder system, from the research I have done last night it seems the larger rudders have major issues with the twist and stow system, I also read that there was an upgrade piece for them that helped raise and lower them ( Forgive me dealers if I am wrong ), I also read that one of the head honchos in the states reccomend locking the steering and flipping it up at the same time, apparently helps with momentum... Every kayak has different issues and im sure yours arent due to rough handliing or abuse ( Seeing as though I see you use your yak nearly every trip ).

Bad luck man, hope it goes ok at TGO tommorow...


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Funda
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
sorry mate , but your post made me laugh , the things we do and the incidents that occur :lol: , makes you wonder sometimes why we bother , mate you just gotta laugh and shrug it off  
You gotta get rid of them pedal boats mate and buy a couple of prowlers ,
BY THE WAY DID YOU HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

A very 'painful" sounding tale of woe Funda :roll: If the Hobie service is as good as other forum members say it is, you should be looked after by the dealer when you tell them what happened, although that doesn't make up for the miserable time you had I guess, all because of a broken two buck part  When you're paying upwards of $2.5k, you would expect good quality components and not cheap crap :twisted: 
I still think that the Hobies are good value with the hands free fishing that they afford you. I guess it is a fine line line between pleasure and pain eh - just the other day you were pulling in a magnificient Murray Cod in a yak that enabled you to keep it out of that underwater ledge because of the yak's design and unfortunately since then have come unstuck in that very same yak. Hang in there I reckon Funda, perhaps you can find some sort of heavier duty rundder handle that won't break so easy?
What else has been going wrong with the Adventure??


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Marty I'm sure I'll laugh once my foot and leg stops hurting, but at the mo it's all just a bit frustrating.

Cuda, Hobies service is great mate, it's just a shame I have to keep finding out every second week since buying my yaks, it's just problem after problem for me with them.

Derek, been using exactly that method of lifting the rudder since before the upgrade, the outback is having issues with lifting the new rudder too.

Kim, I reckon you'd be laughing at me right now if you could see how bloody cranky I am :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Shit Funda, what a run of luck.

Hopefully the foot's calming down ok.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah Funda that's a crap weekend away...I know nothing about ya rudder problems though (just not familiar with that point or Hobies much in general). If it helps ya digest ya trip my worst one away I got a burrowing tick under my armpit (asked a fella about it as I couldn't see it properly and he said I'd got out ..but not to be). Then I ended up with the runs (from the tick's effects), a hook in my finger which needed a Doc to get it out, and to cap it off a great wise crack form the Doc. She told me it was obvious I was a city boy on a weekend away...and that she knew city boys often hid their loose change in odd places...and that while I was in a Doc's surgery they could get it out for me if I would bend over :roll: . Other trips I remember walking through the main street of a small country town decked out in paddling gear (including PFD) both wet river soaked and splattered with cow shit after I fell into crusty top with a smooth centre. That got some small town looks. Hope this helps, ya not alone wink:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Alan,

Sounds like one of those 'days'. Good to see you have been passing on the surf technique to others  

Re the hobie.. its those little things that really [email protected]# you off. I've been talking up the Adventure and Revo to a few mates - disappointing to see things like that happen.

Anyway - hope the foot mends soon. I plan to get down the coast again soon so hope to hook up with you somewhere.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

You poor bugger ''

Check out hatches that are big enough to store you gear properly for the surf zone.

There's nothing wrong with having different yaks for different appplications.

As for workmanship - That little plastic stick on thingie isn't acceptable!


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Alan,

Although your way of telling the events is quite comical and made both my self and Therese laugh, I can understand your dismay at the Hobie rudder stowing mechanism.

I have had issues with both of my Outbacks with the larger rudder - my dealer has also found the fitting of the larger rudder to make the mechanisms more temperamental. I had to do a lot of playing around with my first Outback to nut it out - the 2nd one was not so bad cos I had worked it out.

I found the secret was to loosen the main centre nut on the 'twist & stow' mechanism about a quarter of a turn. This made is easier to flip up and down. This was part of the problem as they were coming adjusted quite tight from the factory.

The addition of the larger rudder means more 'swinging' weight - which means that the 'purchase' point on the operating mechanism has to be much more accurately adjusted in 'just' the right spot to make the rudder stowing easier. It is still not 'easy' but works quite ok wihout feeling like you are 'bending' things as you operate it.

Personally I feel that the larger rudders are at the end of the maximum weight that the 'twist & stow' system was designed for. Maybe they need to look at strengthening the design of the mechanism to cater for the added pressure of the larger rudder.

I feel for ya mate....a couple of swims in near as many weeks.....does not do a lot for confidence - especially when conditions have turned a little against you and you are relying on everything staying together to get into shore. We tend to carry a lot of expensive gear at times - problems like this at a critical moment can be heartbreaking.

The Hobies are a good platform and they are supported by the Hobie Team in Aus very well. I would not be without mine although the odd quirk here and there can lead to frustration.

Hope you work it all out - If I can help any further with my experiences shoot me a PM.

Hope that foot heals up quickly for ya mate.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Bart70 said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Although your way of telling the events is quite comical and made both my self and Therese laugh, I can understand your dismay at the Hobie rudder stowing mechanism.
> 
> ...


Mate I knew about the main nut being over tightened from the factory, that was all taken care of and lines adjusted too.

The problem now is with the bodgey plastic handle to lift the rudder, the brass fitting that holds the allan screw into place popped out (see pic) and after inspection of the outback it looks as though it's only a matter of time for it's turn too.

Both yaks are going back to the shop *"AGAIN"* to be fixed *"AGAIN"* and it's all getting a bit too much to expect me to keep returning them time and time again, I've had a gut full of it all.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah....Will check mine when I get a chance.....Mine had a lot of pressure put on them especially when the yak was new and I was still working out 'knack' to get it working right. Looks like that fitting may be the weak link in the system.

Understand your frustrations Al.....

Regards,

Bart70


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

The list of lost or broken stuff due to Allan's kayaks is getting a bit to long, dont you think guys?

I know he respects his gear, top rods n reels and best Hobie yaks but still has issues, I hope to all hell his Cheetah rod dosent snap in half on one of these mechanical misshaps otherwise the yak will end up in 2 as well.

If its costing you thousands to run them then something is going wrong, I hope you get a bloody good response from TGO tommorow mate, I will try the quarter turn on my Outfitter tommorow as I have the same issues and dont want my handle in my hands.

Ill try and do some research on this upgrade thingy...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

caught2 said:


> And again....it's an issue of safety.


Kim the other week I stuffed up when I got dumped going out and it was my fault, same as Suzi this morning. I've done a few surf launches now and have learned the hard way as most of us do, and I cop that on the chin, my fault, no worries.

However on the occasion where mechanical failure in nasty conditions causes me grief like yesterday I am at the end of the line I think, I'm just wondering what problem it will be next, my mirage drive is clunky and noisy too.

Great concept is Hobie but the shine is wearing of it all now & the Viking Tempo is looking so much more appealing these days, and to think I was swayed away from the Tempo too hey Derek :roll: :wink:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i had the rudder retracter handle snap off on my revo earlier in the year. it was quickly replaced with a beefed up upgrade and my subsequent replacement hull (due to failed mirage drive support pillar in the hull, causing the intake of much water) has the upgraded beefiness already built in...

hell of a time for that to happen though


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, but dont blame me, I feel bad enough already :?

I wanted a new yak, you said Revolution, I bought a Quest... Go figure!

PS - If memory serves me you asked everyone on AKFF for an opinion and even ran a poll too, seems you were swayed by the main governing body ( even though I know you chose what felt right for you ).

I also reccomended you stay away from TGO, touche...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Evarn,

Can you explain what you mean by 'Beefed up' Rudder handle replacement?

Was an upgrade kit installed or was it just screwed on?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Oh no!!! what a pain in the [email protected]#e! i dont think it can get much worse than that :evil: Sounds like a total disaster trip.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

You'll have to speak to a Hobie dealer for the exact details, but it's essentially a tougher screw job connecting in to the handle...

another thing to note is that the rudder cabling gets tighter with time, not looser, which makes it harder and harder to pull the rudder up and down... it is adjustable i believe, but i'd need to have another look at it.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Sounds to me to be a quaity control issue,Prolly should be a recall or hobie got find it self in the poo.If you dont get what you need from dealers here go direct to the factory.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

BTW the TGO guy that knew all the stuf about Hobies, has left the TGO.

It will be intresting.... To see the "NEW" hobie guy in the TGO and the line of Kayaks to be fixed....

I have a "Personal" intrest in how it pans out.

I have noticed on my Adventure, the lines for the Twist and stow are fraying at the Guide hole before the Piviot.

I hope I can aviod a cuddle from the sand monster, (if I ever make it to the salt).

Funda. Man. Thats got to be the wost tale of WOE. I have ever heard. The BBQ just to fishish it off. THAT SUX.

Good luck with the "Upgrade".

Adrian


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

hey Funda,
I bought my Tempo last December, and reading the positive feedback of the Hobie fans these last few months has made me feel that perhaps I was a little rash about making my purchase...even though the Tempo is a battleship of a kayak - very stable but not very fast, I'm quite attached to it. Just reading about your misfortunes - (don't get me wrong - I'd rather see good things happen to you like that monster you caught on 13th May) you've made me feel better about sticking with my instincts on the Tempo.
Hope the Hobie dealer sorts out the problem in double quick time!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

G'day Alan , firstly , i know how much pain you are having from those rock cod after my last sting while cleaning one , my arm swelled to twice its size and i felt pretty crook , i think it took about 12 schnoors of super to almost quell the pain . Sorry to hear about the Hobies , your really not having a good run , i am sure Hobie will look after you mate , they are a great company and as you know , they look after their people, its no real comfort though when it keeps happening. I think i must be physic mate , cause i could translate what F F F C F C FF C FF really means ,.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> I think i must be physic mate , cause i could translate what F F F C F C FF C FF really means ,.


 :lol: All I can say Bazzoo is that each one of those letters is followed by a "u" and the end product is something Suzi could only describe as colorful :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

This makes me think i should re-consider purchasing a hobie :? it sounds to me that you have had a pretty bad run of luck so far, that would be enough to make me cry  
River was very quiet for us too(no yak & no fish), beach was good.
Ended up hiring a stinkie from Bbay for the last half of today.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

craig450 said:


> This makes me think i should re-consider purchasing a hobie :? it sounds to me that you have had a pretty bad run of luck so far, that would be enough to make me cry
> River was very quiet for us too(no yak & no fish), beach was good.
> Ended up hiring a stinkie from Bbay for the last half of today.


Craig they are a top yak to fish from I will never deny that, my problem is that they keep breaking or are faulty and we keep getting told there is a upgrade kit or replacement part after the fact.

Hobie obviously know they have problems with their quality and still neglect to inform us of such problems even if it is at our expense via mechanical failure, this to me is absolutely not on when there is safety aspects in play.

They have our details on record, they should recall faulty products, and should not sell you add ons without the important upgrade kits, leaving it till it's broken at great expense to us is just plain bloody bullshit! and down right dangerous.

I really hate to say this but I do not trust Hobie kayaks anymore, I'm too bloody worried about what might go wrong next time, it sucks bigtime to have 5k of doubt and misrepresentation in my shed.

Think twice is all I can say, and I wont be happy until every available modification and bodgey part is fixed to make sure these bloody high priced lemons are upto scratch, and until then I cant have a lot good to say about the bloody things.

:evil: :evil:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Mate, you make a very good point, safety should be the number1 priority in the water.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Allan, sorry to hear it mate, one bad event after another for the weekend! I was reading your report and thought it couldn't get any worse! I understand your frustration, hobie need to ramp up their QA checks in the interest of saftey! Easy for me to say as all I have is a lump of plastic! Hobies have lots of bits and peices, and I watched Leigh on the weekend having to fix his drive system!

Hope it gets sorted out quickly for you!

Ash


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Allan, sorry to hear it mate, one bad event after another for the weekend! I was reading your report and thought it couldn't get any worse! I understand your frustration, hobie need to ramp up their QA checks in the interest of saftey! Easy for me to say as all I have is a lump of plastic! Hobies have lots of bits and peices, *and I watched Leigh on the weekend having to fix his drive system!*
> 
> Hope it gets sorted out quickly for you!
> 
> Ash


re the bold bit...... "again" ??? :x

I'm starting to wonder if anyone has owned one of these things hasnt had problems.

And now I LEARN THAT THE ONLY EXPERIENCED person at TGO has left the joint, so who the bloody hell is going to fix my boats now? they will probably have to be sent away next month when they do their next run for orders to get it looked at.......and until then ??????

<sigh>


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Allan I awoke to an overcast and miserable day and was fairly pissed off about my lot.....but no longer after reading your post, as our weather will change without any effort or cost.

Hope the issues you are having can be successfully resolved, and makes me happy with boats designed using KISS technology...feel for you mate


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Funda said:


> I'm starting to wonder if anyone has owned one of these things hasnt had problems.


Me, so far so good, but I will be giving the rudder system a good looking at.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck with it all Funda,

You know your way around boats, kayaks and fishing very well and your argument is spot on.
You may well be helping many less experienced fisho's / kayakers out if they get caught out offshore or in a bad area.

Dave


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

AKFF Hobie Members

The handle issue is very isolated and we understand the frustration when something goes wrong on your kayak day out or fishing day out.

Every manufacture faces production issues regardless of the products they produce. At Hobie we have a QC program in place which test and re-test each product.

From time to time, something in the field shows up. When this happens, we make changes as fast as possible.

When we had a one or two failures (out of 1000's) we switched to a through-bolted handle that can absorb many times the expected loads.

Some technique is still required to easily raise and older handles have a brass insert and set screw. Newer handles have an allen bolt threaded clear through the control arm and into the opposite side of the handle. This update kit includes a new handle, bolt and control arm. This requires re-fitting the control arm and control lines inside the hull. Kit# 81035011










We are happy to replace any broken handles, just contact your local Hobie agent, fill out the warranty request form and within 24 hours, we can process the claim.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Are the new hobies already fitted with these upgraded handles?
Or knowing that they can be defective, will they be fitted before purchase
at no cost?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

craig450 said:


> Are the new hobies already fitted with these upgraded handles?
> Or knowing that they can be defective, will they be fitted before purchase
> at no cost?


Craig both my kayaks are the latest models 07 series and have the crappy handles, why? I dunno!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there a guide to adjusting the rudder system online somewhere?


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Funda,

99.9% of the standard handles are ok. We have 1000's and 1000's of kayaks on the water all with the standard handles and all without any issues.

If you break a handle, we will replace it.

The Hobie Dealers work with the factory to assist customers and we do are dammest to keep everyone on the water.

I sent you a PM should you wish to discuss.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Hobie Aus said:


> Funda,
> 
> 99.9% of the standard handles are ok. We have 1000's and 1000's of kayaks on the water all with the standard handles and all without any issues.
> 
> ...


 knowing that they can be defective, will they be fitted before purchase 
at no cost?
I would rather it didnt break in the first place.


----------



## Cavid (May 2, 2007)

Steve/Hobie Aus

Thanks for your prompt reply. I think that a through bolt as described should fix the problem easily, and I have no doubts that with hobies' reputation for covering warranty isues that this will be an easy fix. I will be getting my adventure repaired/upgraded as soon as possible. Any idea on how long it will take to retrofit the new system, and can it be done by the dealer?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hobie Aus said:


> Funda,
> 
> 99.9% of the standard handles are ok. We have 1000's and 1000's of kayaks on the water all with the standard handles and all without any issues.
> 
> ...


Well after reading an American forum and talking to other I am learning that the handle problem is far from isolated, I just heard from another member that his handle broke while using a standard rudder.

Now for the bold bit.

After it fails you will replace it (great) but then I am left with the cost of replacing damaged and lost goods due to this failure that Hobie are aware of.

Theres nothing wrong with Hobie after sales service and back up, but if this handle issue has been known in the past then why are my two 07 yaks that are fitted with upgraded rudders fitted with a handle that can fail ?

Also why was I not told about a possible failure and upgrade kit before fitting the large rudder?

Are there any other problems I should be aware of before venturing out to sea, something that might fail that I can rectify before it happens?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

I won't get into whether or not it's an isolated problem, but I will say that it did happen to me. But then, I'm pretty sure Hobie Aus would consider me to be a high-impact user, and thus, anything that is likely to go wrong with a Hobie, I expect to go wrong with mine. Just like any of the pushbikes, motorbikes or fishing reels I've ever owned.

Whilst I can truly empathize with your situation, there really is a high degree of risk involved with surf launches and landings in any kayak and the probability of things falling over side if they aren't tethered is pretty high. I've lost enough expensive stuff over the side before that I'm pretty religious about securing anything on deck now, because it's the only way to be sure when I'm contending with waves and surf.

There are a lot of moving parts on Hobie kayaks and that they are used where and how they are suggests to me that things will go wrong. Life was simpler for me when I had a standard paddling yak, sure, but it was never as much fun, or as easy to catch fish from it. And for me, the upside far outweighs the given downsides.

I'm actually surprised that my 2 Hobie kayaks have held up as well as they have. I'm still using the same fins that came with my first one and they've held up nicely. I do have a large rudder blade on the Outback to, and I suspect this was the reason my handle failed. In fact I know it is, because it failed when I tried to turn it whilst it was still tucked under the bungee cord (oops).

Scott replaced it for me on the spot though, so it was no drama. And the replacement handle looks much more reliable. I don't expect that to be a problem again.

I've always found the service from Hobie Aus to be pretty damned good and I think it's fairly obvious that as a company, they keep striving to improve their kayaks. I'm not one to nuthug companies and use their products exclusively, but it'd take some convincing to make me trade my Hobie.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Funda

From my experience... Other things you might want to check are the Mirage drive mount bolts. the two knobs seem harmless enough, but if your mirage drive soudns like iot's getting noisier, check the tightness of the bolts that go thru the hull... no allen key is provided, but it's worth tighten them if they are loose... but one of the dealers might be able to better advise on that.

i suspect that this may have contributed to my failed hull on the revo, but can't be sure.. the turbo fins and my powerful, highly toned legs may nopt have helped! hehe

Ivan


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Doh!!  Sorry to hear about this experience Alan and Suze, hope it wasn't too hard on the wallet :?

PS You didn't singe off the beard did ya?  :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Funda, sorry to hear of your troubles (Hobie and otherwise).

I've noticed that when my mirage drive starts to get noisy, the nuts that secure the cables (at the end of the chains & the idler pulley) have started to work loose. This has been more evident since I installed the turbo fins. I now check them at the start of every trip, and I have put loctite on them, which has seemed to be effective thus far. The only other thing I do with the drive is a bit of WD40 on the cables etc. As far as I'm concerned, the mirage drive is a design masterpiece, and I fully expected that a little maintenance would be required - this seems a small price to pay for hands-free fishing.

I wish that all my toys were as reliable as my Outback (I have no affiliation with Hobie).


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

5th I'm fully aware of mechanical parts and failure mate and do agree with you that the more it's used the higher the chances of failure are, my new Adventure is only 2 months old tho and could hardly be described as well used yet.

I really do thank Hobie Aus for his quick response and input into this thread, he has helped restore my confidence to some degree and I will be more aware of what problems can occur in the future.

My main concern now is to have better knowledge of what problems I'm likely to face and having those problems rectified and adjusted properly so as to minimize potential failures in the future without needing to carry a workshop and car load of spares on every trip.

If parts are weak and likely to fail I want to know what they are before it breaks, if upgrades are going to cause problems I want to know the fixes for these problems now, not out on the water after failure, because at the end of the day all I want is a reliable vessel to help increase the enjoyment of fishing and not make it a hassle or worry to go out.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda said:


> If parts are weak and likely to fail I want to know what they are before it breaks, if upgrades are going to cause problems I want to know the fixes for these problems now, not out on the water after failure, because at the end of the day all I want is a reliable vessel to help increase the enjoyment of fishing and not make it a hassle or worry to go out.


im going down to the local hobie dealer this afternoon to have a chat and ask some questions about the concerns that i have with the handle issue, and apart from the noisy peddles does anyone know of any other problems i should ask about with buying a Revo?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

caught2 said:


> Have just suggested to Hobie Aus that they might like to run a Hobie care and maintenance day for us Canberra crew - I would love to be shown the best way to adjust/set up the drive, rudder etc and keep them running properly and hence avoid excessive wear/damage/failure. There must be enough of us here to make that a goer, but would you guys attend?


I would be there in a flash Kim, top idea!!!!!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Have just suggested to Hobie Aus that they might like to run a Hobie care and maintenance day for us Canberra crew - I would love to be shown the best way to adjust/set up the drive, rudder etc and keep them running properly and hence avoid excessive wear/damage/failure. There must be enough of us here to make that a goer, but would you guys attend?


I would be interested in this Kim, even though I don't have one, but as a future prospective buyer, it would be a good oportunity to have a look.

Ash


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

caught2 said:


> Have just suggested to Hobie Aus that they might like to run a Hobie care and maintenance day for us Canberra crew - I would love to be shown the best way to adjust/set up the drive, rudder etc and keep them running properly and hence avoid excessive wear/damage/failure. There must be enough of us here to make that a goer, but would you guys attend?


I'm sure there would be a few other Hobie dealers around Australia that are members on this forum that would also be able/keen to do this. I'd love the opportunity to 'play' with a few Hobies and also get some expert advice, as I'm sure other AKFF members would.

Having this sort of input and assistance from our commercial members is exactly what we want to encourage, and is why the moderators have recently revised AKFF's commercial policy. If you're a Hobie dealer (or perhaps all of you can get together and arrange something in-house) let us know if you'd be able to offer this sort of event.

The way I see it unfortunately theres always going to be a compromise between strength and weight, with kayak companies trying to build the best quality gear possible whilst keeping the weight down. Most plastic parts just wont cope with excess stress (and this just doesnt relate to yaks). I've seen plastic fittings snap off/break/crack on cars, tools and other 'expensive' gear so it's unfair to single out one company/product regarding this.

Anyway, its great to See Hobie Aus's swift and helpful reply. I hope they get you back in action soon Allan. 

On another note, having seen Paul (On the Edge) in action offshore yesterday I'm still amazed by the speed that those Miarge drives generate. I was putting in a fair bit of effort paddling into wind/chop/current and making bugger all progress against the elements, when Paul casually cruises past me doing twice my speed..... they are a remarkable piece of engineering and having seen the speed they generate I'd seriously consider one as my next yak. :shock:  .

Well, maybe. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Funda,

I feel for your pain on the Yak issues, though I was wondering how the foot was? Was there any sort of toxin involved from the carcass or was it just that they agonising pain came from pedalling with an injury?

As far as Hobie problems go I haven't had any yet (touch wood), but I understand your frustration.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

caught2 said:


> Have just suggested to Hobie Aus that they might like to run a Hobie care and maintenance day for us Canberra crew - I would love to be shown the best way to adjust/set up the drive, rudder etc and keep them running properly and hence avoid excessive wear/damage/failure. There must be enough of us here to make that a goer, but would you guys attend?


Count me in Kim.....whether it be in Canberra or on the coast....now that I own 2 of these (and they are not the most technical machine to keep running relatively speaking) a little expert guidance and tuition on keeping them in good mechanical order would go as long way to assisting us to prevent problems in the future. I already know of 2 or 3 'knacks' that I have been told by my dealer to adjust/maintin these yaks - I am sure there are more.

Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gawd almighty, getting half bled to death and napalmed all in one day. Bloody Murphy is out to get you.

Helluver good read though!

Cheers mate, and hope the pain goes away soon! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hi-Yo said:


> Allan
> 
> I must say that I never grinned or smilled or laughed while reading your report.
> 
> ...


The handle will be fixed in a few days, but it shouldnt have happened in the first place.

I'm happy that it will be fixed soon but unhappy that this has cost me a fortune because of the failure of a bodgey $2 part, no skin of Hobies nose I guess.

I'm a little reluctant to say anymore, but I will say I'm still a very long way off being satisfied with my kayaks after this experience and continuous warranty claims.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Steve, there really aren't as many known problems as you seem to suggest. You speak like they are lemons, but believe me, they ain't. If they were, I'd know, because I would have broken it by now. I'm pretty hard on my gear and I do use my yak much more than most. I wouldn't dream of travelling the Aus coastline with a Hobie if I thought it would keep failing on me. Shit, I even watched one fall off the roof of a 4WD, suffering no more than a scratch!

Indeed, I'm deliberately going hard right now to break anything that may otherwise break under normal wear and tear. I'm doing so to make sure everything is solid before I go. That I've only busted the rudder handle (due to misuse even) is testimony to me that the quality is there.

Quality and outdoor gear is something I can speak with confidence on, as I was an outdoor rec salesman for many years - in several 'upmarket' stores included. After 10 years in the game, I know quality when I see it. Thats not to say that I think Hobies are infallible, or that there is no room to improve. But I would challenge anyone to show me a pedal driven kayak that is even remotely close to contemplating being even half as good as a hobie.

I'll say it as simply as this - a kayak and a pedal driven kayak are different beasts. Just as paddle only kayaks have their fair share of cons (as a fishing platform) so to does any other. The consequence of moving parts - and the truism that eventually they may and probably will fail - must register alarm bells for anyone wanting complete foolproof reliability.

With all that said, I do appreciate why Funda is upset. But it looks a bit to me that just because Funda has had this experience, some 'paddling elitists' (for lack of a better word) are using it as an opportunity to say 'I told you so'. Well, I have kayak fished with a paddle for years and you'll never ever convince me it's a better way to go. I love paddling - don't get me wrong - just not when I'm fishing.

Horses for courses I know, but at the end of the day, if you were to run a poll asking Hobie owners if they are happy with their purchase (and you knew for sure only hobie owners can participate) i guarantee an overwhelming response of 'yes'.

Just look at how many hobie owners do or have owned more than one. then look at the distinct lack of 2nd hand hobie kayaks for sale on ebay. We're not all idiots, surely.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

a great thread for all those, like me, considering a Hobie :wink:

When I considered the Hobie 2 yrs ago (no Adventurer or Revo then) one of the things that popped up on several problems with certain parts and reliability. Being a novice at the sport, reliability was and still is high on my list of priorities. I also worked in retail sales (plasmas, cameras, etc) and knew how dud products came back thru the door time and time again and manufactures would continue to push thru the bodgie product knowing very well its flaws....

now... I am NOT saying the Hobies are dodgey products. New design, moving parts, etc, etc will have a higher rate of faults and defects, which is the very reason I decided to get Swing as my first kayak. I think I made the right decision, and remember thinking "mmm maybe give it a few years for them to work out a few flaws in design, etc".

Knowing a few blokes who did purchase a Hobie, and getting excellent feedback on Hobie after sales service (I think all of them have used it :twisted: ) makes me still consider a Hobie in future.......

I know how much I hate having to take something back for service..(even if it turns out to be great service at that) as this really tarnishes my opinion of the product.

What do all you Hobie owners think ? Knowing all the dramas you've had would you buy another one ?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

MangoX

I am actually considering another hobie... a spare to take friends out with. although i still would like to get myself a paddle yak.. one built for big water and speed.. so that has to be taken into account too

i have been very privelaged because my hobie dealer is uber-sensational... he delivered my yak and has always come round to attend to any issues. having said that, he only lives down the road.

but seriously. i have no problems recommending hobies and every 2nd or 3rd time i go out i spend at least 10 minutes going over mine with someone who is interested in it. god knows how many i've sold! hehehe :wink:

is my revo perfect? no. but ot of the entire range of hobies it is the most suitable for me... really, the only thing i think is obviously missing is a mechanism for installing a sounder and transducer on it.

cheers

ivan


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

I do get the notion that you'd rather not have to visit the dealer again to have problems fixed. But speaking for myself, I never bought these yaks thinking I'd never need after sales service. But I will say that the after sales service isn't just better than I was hoping for, it's better than I used to give myself (as a retailer) and this is saying something, because morals were my fuel in that game.

I actually like going back to the dealer I bought this yak from, so the time I've had to so in an effort to rectify a problem was a bit of a godsend really. Scot Lovig ain't your normal dealer, after all. He didn't just sell me a yak - he sold me a lifestyle, and even went so far as to share it with me. I never go fishing with guys I bought tackle from, but I have been fishing with the guy I bought a hobie from (more than once). In those times I truly understood that as a dealer, his primary interest was in my satisfaction as a customer. You don't see that often. I don't stare gifthorses in the mouth either, so none of this has been lost on me.

In many ways, it sounds to me that the problem Funda is having lies with the dealer. As said earlier, my Outback handle did break (due to my own neglegance) but Scott fixed it on the spot, no questions asked. If I had to wait several days for a handle to be switched, I'd be pissed to. Ideal kayak fishing weather waits for no one, after all.

Mango, to answer your question, yes, I'd but another hobie if I was in the market for a new yak. I'd probably even buy another Outback even. Thats not to say I wouldn't consider a non-peddle kayak, coz I would. I just wouldn't use it for fishing if I had the Hobie alternative available to me, is all.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

5thofNovember said:


> Quality and outdoor gear is something I can speak with confidence on, as I was an outdoor rec salesman for many years - in several 'upmarket' stores included. After 10 years in the game, I know quality when I see it. Thats not to say that I think Hobies are infallible, or that there is no room to improve. But I would challenge anyone to show me a pedal driven kayak that is even remotely close to contemplating being even half as good as a hobie.


No disrespect 5th but I was at a hobie dealer (Bunyip Great Outdoors) in Tweed about six weeks ago and I raised a quality issue about the rough seam along the centre line on four of the six stocked hobie yaks with the sales assistant. Pedal driven models and not! Rough is too kind a word - I should have said, SHARP and almost serrated centre seam.

And somebody in an earlier post mentioned quality control - Hopefully certain retailers do thier own, 'in house' QC before a yak leaves the store because the yaks I commented on looked pretty green.

I would stand up in court and testify that my comments to that sales assistant on that day about the yaks I saw were 100% true and correct. I am yet to see worse seam workmanship on a plastic yak than I did on that day.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

No disrespect perceived m8 - I didn't build the things, nor do I sell them. As for rough edges... my Outback has a few rough edges to. But it has impacted performance in no way at all, and cosmetics matters not to me. If it looks like it's done 40 miles of rough road, I don't give a shit - as long as it works well. A roughly finished seam could easily be sorted one way or another (file, sandpaper?). Its not a biggy to me.

Besides, compared to finish I've seen on some other yaks, I'm left wondering what you are so bothered by. Show me a Hobie owner upset about the finish of a seam (and the resulting performance cons), and I'll show a paddler unhappy with the real capability of his yak.

Sorry to inform you of this, but NO retailers do quality control. Thats is how the wholesale price is justified. Manufacturers do quality control, no one else. The industry doesn't shift gears for a single product.

As for your last comment, that may be true. There may have been a rough seam. My kayak isn't finished like the arse side of a surf board either but you know what... it's made no difference. The seam has never leaked, has never failed and even held up after being dropped from 7 feet.

So yeah - I see where you are coming from, but not all consumers (I hate that word) are so concerned with appearance. You could scratch my yak all you like - and even spray paint 'I love fish and chips' all over it, but it wouldn't stop me from using it for what it's meant for.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

$2500 bucks is a lot of money for cosmetics.

At a friends yak shop yesterday I saw a brand new Gemini getting repaired with a leaking scupper hole and two hatches that were installed without silicone. The owner of the yak took it to my mate because the original dealer didn't "remember" the sale a week earlier.

Then there was the truckload of brand new plastic China yaks I saw at BCA in Gold Coast - Ugliest yaks with absolutely flawless construction. Probably not suited to offshore fishing but great in still water, cheap as chips (with paddle) - $300 BUCKS!

Another example - the Scupper Pro. Crappiest hatch in yak history but an absolutely brilliant offshore yak. WHY? Because OK cut corners on a hatch that is perfect in size but useless in performance.

Then there are the ones I mentioned for $2500 with the sharp centre seam that could easily extend to a severed blood vessel in a surf launch gone wrong.

When you look for a brand new yak, your money should ALWAYS buy a flawless yak - End of story! Problem is that sometimes you can't see the flaws at the time you buy.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

MangoX said:


> a great thread for all those, like me, considering a Hobie :wink:
> 
> When I considered the Hobie 2 yrs ago (no Adventurer or Revo then) one of the things that popped up on several problems with certain parts and reliability. Being a novice at the sport, reliability was and still is high on my list of priorities. I also worked in retail sales (plasmas, cameras, etc) and knew how dud products came back thru the door time and time again and manufactures would continue to push thru the bodgie product knowing very well its flaws....
> 
> ...


MangoX...To answer your question,

I would not hesitate to buy another one. I already own 2, and when my boy is old enough he will also have one.

I have not had any notable dramas - I use my yak very regularly, pedal it hard for extended periods. I have had to make minor adjustments to the mirage drive - which are outlined in the manual - no dramas - just maintenance. I have a good relationship with my dealer who is eager to pass on any info he gets from Hobie regarding things to watch out for or issues that have popped up recently to look out for....

I do feel for Funda - he is a good bloke who respects his gear and is always keen to help those who are genuine. What has happened to him is unfortunate and he has every right to be upset - I dont begrudge him that.

From my own personal experiences and knowledge from those I know who have Hobies I could not personally say that I believe they are plagued with problems - problems they have - but my opinion is that they are not plagued with them. I have purchased new cars that have caused me far more grief than I think my Hobie ever could!

What I have seen has not and will not prevent me from buying another one - especially knowing that I will be looked after if I do get a problem.

Purely my opinions.....

Bart70


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Indeed, $2.5kk is a lot to spend on cosmetics, which is why I'm glad that isn't what motivated me. And you can throw as many 'u beaut chinese made 'me to' yaks at me as you like, but none of it - regardless of price - will make me see it in another light.

those asian yaks you speak (almost highly) of. First question: after sales service... is there any? You do know that said yak was built to a price (not a specification) and as such, is probably worth no more than than the sell price $400? Honestly - defend those yaks to me.



> Then there are the ones I mentioned for $2500 with the sharp centre seam that could easily extend to a severed blood vessel in a surf launch gone wrong.


That is the most sensationalized thing I've heard in a while and on AKFF ever). Honestly... if Hobie yaks were 'cut' magnets, don't you think we'd know of it by now? I'm sure I would - I lift mine onto my car racks every second day. The yak gets dragged up against my legs as I do so. No cuts yets.

Really, if u reckon a flawless yak can be bought at any price, sorry, that seems too silly an argument for me to enter into. In a perfect world, I'd agree. But it ain't, so I don't.

But you know what? I'd rather be in a yak that had a secondary method of propulsion (especially if there is any doubt) than one that didn't with a perfect finish. you talk about things that could go wrong. What about when shoulders fail (I know from experience)?

You guys can talk up any brand of yak you like, but the moment you screw up your shoulders, trust me, that yak is worthless. Thats what happened to me and thats why I discovered Hobie.

I got into this sport as a paddler - so don't make the mistake by thinking I don't know where you are coming from. But until you've owned and used Hobie, you simply don't get the advantages. In closing I have to say, I really hope you're not one of these 'elitist paddlers' who think paddling is the only way to go. It's that elitist attitude that drove me away from a few other fishing websites, and I truly didn't expect to encounter it here.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

and I reckon that about wraps it up guys, there's a thread going in the "which kayak" forum if you's care to add some good advise and ideas there :wink:

I can see where this is going and dont really want you guys going off at each other here, please let it go now.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

5th YOU HAVE A PM


----------

